# Northern Allegheny county



## Osroc76 (Apr 22, 2017)

Anyone in northern Allegheny or southern butler having any luck?


----------



## DM26 (Apr 11, 2017)

Checked a couple of my spots on Saturday in N. Allegheny county. Got 8 small ones. Still early for those spots. Went yesterday in Butler county a friend and I found about 35-40 each. I posted pics of mine. Certain areas on different slopes have been up or are just coming up. They're out there.


----------

